# parallel Generators



## cino72 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am retiring my old generator and getting something safer for electronics such as the inverter style.

My question is I see many post on how people are chaining together honda's to get more power and for redundancy. I have looked at many brands that offer parallel, stacking ect. I was wondering why i only see people chaining the Honda's together. it seems that the method they use should work with any generator that supports parallel connection. is there something I am missing that the Honda can do that the Yamaha or any other brands that supports chaining cant do?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Short answer is no. Stacking of small units is nothing new. With modern electronics it's easy, and a very good marketing ploy to sell more units. Inverter unit's are not the be all they are cracked up to be, look at the sine wave with an O scope on different loads and decide for yourself. The main advantage of inverter units is the speed/sound level/fuel consumption vs load compared to a fixed speed unit. How ever there are units that rewrite the north an south pole at any speed. The technology was first derived in Fla for a rotary UPS that spun a 3600lb stator (yes stator) at 3600rpm. When the drive motor lost power from a utility outage the cards started rewriting the poles as the stator slowed. It took 45 seconds of full load 45KVA(first unit built)to slow were the kinetic energy ran out. This was more than enough time for the back up gen-set to kick in and start pick up the very high slip drive motor. Many mfgs latched on to this mid 80's technology it is now used in many different applications and evolved many times over.


----------

